# Another Big Bob Swan Song



## Big Bob (Jul 19, 2012)

Hi Guys,

I'm very sorry to announce that I will have to discontinue all scripting effort including WIPS. It seems I have developed a rather serious new medical condition that will preclude my continuing with this project (at least for a while).

It is not known at this point whether or not I will recover from this condition but if I do, I will drop a post in the future.

With Regrets,

Bob


----------



## Hans Adamson (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Bob. Get better and don't worry about anything else. Looking forward to your return!
/Hans


----------



## reddognoyz (Jul 19, 2012)

+1 get well soon


----------



## RiffWraith (Jul 19, 2012)

+2 get well soon


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jul 19, 2012)

+3, get well Bob.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jul 19, 2012)

All the best for a speedy recovery Bob and thanks for all you do for this community. Regards Justin.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Jul 19, 2012)

All the best for a speedy recovery Bob and thanks for all you do for this community. Regards Justin.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jul 19, 2012)

Best wishes, Bob.


----------



## stonzthro (Jul 19, 2012)

Most definitely, here's to a full and swift recovery!


----------



## victorv (Jul 19, 2012)

+4, get well Robert.


----------



## Robert Kooijman (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear this Bob. Wish you all the best!
Robert


----------



## Hannes_F (Jul 19, 2012)

All the best to you Bob!

Regarding the scripts: What you have done with your older scripts is gorgeus anyways and I always use them.


----------



## daringone (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh no, this is sad news. You have been a fantastic help to me Bob, I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## Mike Greene (Jul 19, 2012)

Wow, this doesn't sound good. I hope you recover completely and are back in the saddle again soon. You're such a great friend to so many of us here.


----------



## Tod (Jul 19, 2012)

Mike Greene @ Thu Jul 19 said:


> Wow, this doesn't sound good. I hope you recover completely and are back in the saddle again soon. You're such a great friend to so many of us here.



A big *AMEN*, where would this place be without you.

God Bless you Bob, Love yah, and you're in mine and Cheryl's prayers.


----------



## caseyjames (Jul 19, 2012)

You are a classic... Whatever it is, I hope you beat its brains in.


----------



## Reegs (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, Bob. Get well soon!


----------



## dannthr (Jul 19, 2012)

Get well soon, Mr. Bob.


----------



## dxmachina (Jul 19, 2012)

Best wishes, Bob! We hope to see you here again real soon.


----------



## Raptor4 (Jul 19, 2012)

Let's GOD will be with you as always man! Thanks for the Great support here - we will be waiting for you. All the best !

R4


----------



## TuwaSni (Jul 28, 2012)

Sounds serious. Don't worry about us here - focus on your new task at hand. I'll be sending a few prayers your way and I am sure others here will also.

Tuwa Sni


----------



## Rob (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear this, Bob, get well soon! And thank you for your precious contribution here!


----------



## uselessmind (Jul 29, 2012)

Sorry to hear that. All the best to you Bob and get well soon.


----------



## Chriss Ons (Jul 29, 2012)

Get well soon, Mr. Bob... Hope that each day finds you feeling more and more like your wonderful self.


----------



## chimuelo (Jul 29, 2012)

You are the most considerate forum member I have ever seen, so just drop in to tell us how you're going on ocassion. Scripts were appreciated, but I'd rather hear about your recovery if you don't mind. 
A rare breed of man you are.

Get Well, Strength and Honor.


----------



## synthetic (Jul 29, 2012)

Best of luck with your medical problems. You've helped a lot of people make some great music. Hope to see more of your work in the future.


----------



## germancomponist (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh, I am sorry to hear that and I hope you will get well very soon, Bob! 

Gunther


----------



## MariosParadisis (Jul 29, 2012)

My honest wishes for a speedy recovery, Bob. Be strong and I'm sure everything's gonna be fine again.

Marios


----------



## givemenoughrope (Jul 29, 2012)

Big Bob, you're a genius! Get well soon!!


----------



## acabreira (Jul 31, 2012)

The very best to you, Big Bob. We're all thankful for what you've already done. Focus on your health now, that's all we want! And let us know how you're doing.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 1, 2012)

I have never gotten around to downloading and using the scripts as I have relied on hardware work around forever, and fear change.
But my new rig is missing hardware FX, MIDI 1U's, Furman, etc.
Better DL these scripts and audition them.

And Once Again I Pray Such A Considerate Man Returns, Even To Say Hello.

:!:


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Here's an update on my condition. It's mostly good news but my prognosis is still a bit on the gloomy side.

Apparently I have a partial, intestinal blockage which can on occasion produce severe abdominal pain. I was rushed to the Emergency Room a week ago Sunday and originally they thought it might be necessary to do open-abdominal surgery. I declined that option because at my age it would be tantamont to a death sentence.

However, after much prayer, my condition began to improve so that once again I was able to progress from eating nothing to a clear liquid diet and then to an all-soft food diet. I returned home last Wednesday afternoon and finally got a full night's sleep (something I had not been able to do in the hospital). During my entire stay, my heart was in atrial fibrillation and I had practically no sleep at all so it sure felt wonderful having a solid night's sleep cuddling my dear Rosie :D 

Praise the Lord I have had no further abdominal pain. However, I'm still living under the threat of future occurances because my partial blockage is still fairly evident. But Rosie and I are still praying for a miracle of healing and a way out of this rather dark tunnel I find myself in.

I want to thank all of you who sent emails and PMs and for all the very kind posts with your thoughts and prayers, especially your prayers. I'm sorrry that I have not yet been able to respond to you indiividually.

There is a slight chance that I may be able to recover from this slowly over time. And, I will try to drop an occasional post about my condition (hopefully improved).

May God Bless all of you,

Bob


----------



## acabreira (Aug 3, 2012)

Great news, Big Bob! Hopefully you'll be fully recovered soon, and what a difference a good night's sleep does, huh? This I can tell myself.

Keep us informed. The very best to you and your family!


----------



## Hannes_F (Aug 3, 2012)

Bob,

hope that is appropriate but my father who has had similar problems due to chemotherapy gets excellent results with the regulating effect of psyllium. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Psyllium_seed_husks

All the best
Hannes


----------



## jonathanparham (Aug 5, 2012)

Keep Healing friend


----------



## Big Bob (Aug 9, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Here's another update on my health condition for those of you who have expressed an interest.

In spite of a recent setback, my condition generally continues to improve. Rosie and I have more or less developed a PDP (Prayer, Diet, and Pampering) therapy that seems to be mostly working as we keep fine-tuning the dietary part. With just the right combination of foods and quantities, it's possible that I may be able to live with my condition and possibly even slowly restore normal function, the Good Lord Willing.

In any case, if things continue to improve, I may just be able to finish up WIPS and the V450 Math Library after all. These projects were very near completion when disaster struck so it won't take too much effort to complete them. We shall see.

Once again I want to thank all of you for your many emails, PMs and posts expressing your well wishes and prayers on my behalf.

God Bless all of you,

Bob

*Addendum:* I wanted to keep this a reasonably optimistic update but I should also mention that my condition is such that it could turn bad again rather abruptly. For example I had a rather bad day last Tuesday. So, I still have to take it one day at a time and continue trusting in the Lord to get me through it. So, even though there is at least a glimmer of hope, only time will tell for sure. So please continue to keep me in your prayers.

Rejoice,

Bob


----------



## Mike Greene (Aug 9, 2012)

Glad to hear this! We want you around here for a good long time.  

And with enough PDP, hopefully you'll be back to double cheeseburgers in no time. :mrgreen:


----------



## Tod (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow Bob, this is the greatest news I've heard in a long time and totally makes my day..

God bless you and Rosie.

o-[][]-o o=< _-) :mrgreen:


----------



## synergy543 (Aug 9, 2012)

Yes, great news Bob. Good to see you back. And surely, doing what you enjoy will certainly help things to improve.


----------



## RiffWraith (Aug 9, 2012)

Big Bob @ Thu Aug 09 said:


> With just the right combination of foods and quantities, it's possible that I may be able to live with my condition and possibly even slowly restore normal function, the Good Lord Willing.


----------



## ScoringFilm (Aug 11, 2012)

Take care Bob; hope to see you around soon.

Best Wishes

Justin


----------

